# Dragonball Unlimited V3



## HopeDragonball (13. August 2015)

*Dragonball - Unlimited Release am 29.08.15!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit Anfang dieses Jahres arbeiten wir an einer Weiterentwicklung unseres
Browsergames Dragonball Unlimited.

Da die Arbeiten nun nahezu abgeschlossen sind und wir uns auf den 29.08.15 als
Release-Termin verständigt haben, wollte ich euch unser Game näherbringen.

Dragonball Unlimited ist ein browserbasiertes Game zur Serie
Dragonball/Dragonball Z.

Wir verfügen über ein ausgereiftes und abwechslungsreiches Kampfsystem und eine
Story inkl. Trainingssystem, die darauf basieren stärker zu werden und sich mit
anderen Spielern oder NPCs zu messen.

Immer mit dem Ziel vor Augen, die Spitze der Rangliste zu erreichen!

Die Vorstellung halte ich hier bewusst kurz, weitere Infos findet ihr auf
unserer Hauptseite oder im Forum.

Im Forum gibt es auch bereits dezidierte Infos zu den vorhandenen
Rassen/Pfaden, sodass ihr euch dort schon mal einen Überblick verschaffen
könnt, was euch im Speziellen interessiert.
*
Link zur Hauptseite: Dragonball - Unlimited

Link zum Forum: Dragonball Unlimited Forum*

-Auf unserer Hauptseite findet ihr ganz unten auch Screens zum Game-

Würde uns freuen, euch dann bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

